# Trail Ride At Gettysburg Battlefield



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, did it about 7 year ago. Had a blast!!! 

Are you staying at the Artillery Ridge Campground? If so, they have stalls and paddocks that you can rent for your horses to stay in overnight.

There are plenty of places to park your rig, and if you're taking a trailer with LQ, they have electric hookups.

If you're using tents and sleeping bags they have more primitive plots to rent, and the bath house is within a decent walking distance. Not that close, but certainly not a mile away.

As far as the trails, you won't be allowed to ride on the battlefields themselves, but the trails do go around them so you can stop and read the monuments and plaques.

There are plenty of places to canter and even hand gallop, but those aren't anywhere near the actual battlefields.

You'll have to cross several roads in order to get on the longer trails, but they're within park grounds and the speed limit is fairly slow in that area. Plus, they're laid out so that you have good visibility.

I hope your horses aren't afraid of gunshots, cannons, flags, or people dressed up in costume, because there's usually always some sort of military reenactment going on during the spring/summer/fall months.

We went the second weekend in October and the days were lovely, but the nights got down into the 30s. If you're staying overnight, just remember to bring proper clothing and sleeping gear. The mountains get cold at night, especially in the fall.

Good luck, have fun, and I wish I was going with you!


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information. We are staying at Artillery Ridge Campgrounds. We're planning on staying in one of the cabins they have there. It is the AQHA trailride. We're looking forward to it. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have always talked about doing it, just never have-thanks for the info tho!


----------

